# How often does your BF & Solids-eating baby poop?



## BlueIrises (Jul 23, 2006)

I am wondering how often your BF and solids-eating baby poops? Please tell me your baby's age, how often they get solids and what kind...and if you could also briefly describe the poop







I'd appreciate it.

My son is 7m and gets some solids to practice with 2x/day...usually some oatmeal at breakfast and a fruit or veggie at dinner with occassional watermelon or plums in a mesh feeder as a midday snack...his poops lately have me baffled







:


----------



## kerplunk (Jun 28, 2007)

My daughter poops every morning about fifteen minutes after she wakes up. It's great that she's so predictable ... but then every once in a while she throws in a bonus or two in the afternoon. Last night she started grunting just as I was getting her to sleep, she pooped, and by the time I had changed her diaper, she was wide awake again - so frustrating









She is 8 1/2 months, breastfeeds a lot, and has been eating solids for 2 1/2 months now. She eats pureed veggies and fruits, sometimes with a little rice cereal mixed in. She eats twice a day, and finishes off 1/4 to 1/2 cup of solid food in one day.

Her poops are not those gross, wet, newborn ones - they're more like ... nutella? or peanut butter? That kind of creamy consistency. They're usually brown, sometimes with a little green. When she has eaten carrots the day before, they are sooooo orange!









Hope that's not TMI, or too long - how appropriate that my first post is about poop... What is baffling about your son's?


----------



## hottmama (Dec 27, 2004)

My toddler is 18 mos. and has been pooping multiple (3-6) times a day his whole life.







:


----------



## boscopup (Jul 15, 2005)

Solids are 2-3 "meals" per day (if you call them meals - more like snacks). Baby is 8 months old, still bf'ing for majority of nourishment. Poops 1-3 times a day. When he first was starting solids and just before he started solids, he was sometimes going every 2-3 days, but once we increased the amount of solids, he went back to 1-3 times per day.


----------



## MommytoHHH (Sep 12, 2006)

DD is almost 9 months. She gets one solid "meal" per day. She self feeds and I usually offer her one-two things to eat. She eats everything from avocado to watermelon to chicken to salmon. She usually poops every other day. Sometimes it's every 3rd day, but usually every other.


----------



## EdnaMarie (Sep 9, 2006)

Mine gets to try whatever we are having but is still mainly on mother's milk. She poops 2 - 3 times per day and it drives me nuts as we EC so that means 2 - 3 long sits on the potty.


----------



## BakingMama (Oct 18, 2005)

A few to several times a day, always has!!!


----------



## sunnymw (Feb 28, 2007)

Mine's schedule is weird... I really wanted to do baby-led feeding, but until last week we lived with my GMIL who fed him EVERYTHING (until finlly I bought some organic stuff specifically for her to feed him... she was giving him ice cream, pringles, etc!!!), and he went from pooping once a day (am) to every 4-5 days (which was nice, as we had just started cloth diapering!). Now that we'vemoved and are doing A LOT more nursing and very little solids (just some fresh fruit/veggies at dinner, sometimes meat), he is back to once a day in the morning.

Solids poops is... ugh... we don't do "jar food", we actually do "solid food", we put it in the front of his mouth (or let him pick it up... pea sized stuff) and he chews and swallows. His poo usually looks only a tad different than when the food went in







makes it easy to clean up though, and usually doesn't smell TOO foul.

When MIL feeds him jar food she has (every few weeks), his poo is like sticky paste... and reeks horribly!!!







I mean, it clings to the diaper... it clings to his butt... it's like dark, nasty, rotton cake icing! lol

Okay, hope that's descriptive enough!


----------



## balancedmama (Feb 16, 2007)

I voted 4-5 days but sometimes it is longer. DD is primarily breastfed and eats a little food maybe twice a day. She is partly EC'd so I usually catch the poops on the potty. It's nice because they are huge.







I think she is more comfortable when she goes like every 3-4 days. She has always been an infrequent pooper though, since about 2 months old.


----------



## MissMommyNiceNice (May 1, 2007)

I said every other day, but sometimes it is more or less. Usually every other day or so, but sometimes every day, sometimes multiple times a day, sometimes once every couple of days! But mostly every other...we have noticed when he has his very favorite applesauce, watch out! Apparently in little boys, Applesauce = Poop! At least for us anyway!


----------



## prettymom (Feb 23, 2007)

DD is 8 months, gets solids randomly, nothing resembling a schedule. She poops about every other day, but when she does it usually comes in about three rounds. When she's had more solids than usual its still the yellow bm poop but with some extra stinky toddler chunks mixed in.


----------



## Owachi (Jan 15, 2007)

DD and ds are 15 months old, bf 4 times a day, and eats 5 jars of babyfood every meal (fruits, veges, meats, will eat anything). Dd poops twice a day and ds anywhere between 4-6 times a day, always within 5 minutes of eating solids. Both have normal solid poop.


----------



## huggerwocky (Jun 21, 2004)

All the time, like 5 times a day. She eats very small amounts throughout the day, I keep on offering. She's 9 months old.


----------



## PNWmama (Sep 2, 2006)

DS is 9 months and does a big poop once a day, with sometimes a small poop or two added in. He mostly is still breastfed, but he self feeds a little bit of solids at dinner time. Usually what goes in his mouth comes out looking basically the same...he doesn't digest his food that well yet







. So, normal breastfed poo with some semi-digested chunks of bananas, squash, black beans, etc mixed in.


----------



## saturnine25 (Mar 26, 2002)

Sasha poops about once every three days, and eats less than a tsp. of solids per day. Her bms are still the same consistency as when she was ebf, but darker in color and very smelly. I miss those breastmilk poops already! Oh, she's 6.5 months old.


----------



## RoundAbout (Aug 3, 2006)

My 6.5 month old poops about every other day. He is mostly breastfed and we practice with solids once or twice a day.


----------



## cmg (Jan 16, 2007)

We're at 7 mos, solids in the morning and evening, and during the day sometimes. She was a 2-4 times a day pooper before solids, but now it's varying from twice a day to every day and a half or so (too much iron/cereal, I think). We've been all over the map - we've had thick, adult-shaped poops to these liquidy, stick to everything with chunks green and some really smelly brown poops (don't know if we caught a tummy bug). And her pee has started smelling more, too.

tmi I know, but you asked ;-). And yes, we EC and it's been a bit frustrating to go from very, very rare misses to several in the last week.


----------



## Dov'sMom (Jan 24, 2007)

7 months.
He used to poop maybe 7 times a day









Now that my milk is drying up because of pregnancy, he's getting lots of solids, and has gone down to 1-2 times a day -- and has even skipped a day here or there! Major excitement. His poops have also finally turned solid enough not to leak almost every time.


----------

